# Millet rear sight



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

I was looking to clean up the rear sight picture on my 617 and decided to give a Millet Target sight a try. I ordered it from Brownells. Installation was pretty easy. It requires the "T" nut from the factory sight and the front screw needed to be shortened a small amount. I'm happy with the new sight picture.
































Regards,
Greg


----------

